# Messe und FI



## maxi (1 August 2006)

Morgen euch,
wollte mal die Messeprofis unter euch fragen wie ihr das auf Messen löst.

Habe eben die VDE durchwälzt aber nichts explizietes gefunden was auf Messen zutrifft. Bin nun unsicher ob man bei Exponaten auf MEssen einen FI benötigt oder nicht.


----------



## mst (1 August 2006)

Hallo Maxi,
du wirst deine Anlage warscheinlich mit einer Steckverbindung mit Strom versorgen. Entweder ist deiner Zuleitung schon ein FI vorgeschaltet oder du solltest einen einbauen. (in Österreich ist ein FI bei Steckverbindungen bis 64A vorgeschrieben)


----------



## MSB (1 August 2006)

Also in einer VDE wirst du dazu auch nicht explizit was finden,
wohl aber beim Veranstalter der Messe, da steht meistens ziemlich exakt
drin was du wo wie verbauen musst/darfst (FI und Co.).

Hatte nur mal gelegenheit den Messevertrag eines Kunden von uns zu lesen.

Mfg


----------



## maxi (1 August 2006)

Ich habe halt Probleme mit Frequenzumrichtern.
Entweder FI oder Netzfilter.
Beides zusammen geht nicht.


----------



## Werner54 (1 August 2006)

*allstromsensitiv*

@maxi,
du wirst aber auch ständig hart geprüft!
Ein paar passende Schlagworte zu deinem Problem mit den FI's und FU's findest du im net unter "allstromsensitiv".


----------



## Suschi-S7 (1 August 2006)

wir haben zu diesem Zweck Netzdrosseln eingebaut. Fu´s haben soweit ich weiß  immer einen gewissen Ableitstrom der wenn ein Filter eingebaut ist über den PE abgeführt wird. Da kann der FI schon mal verrückt spielen. Ich hab da mal nen Link gefunden zu einem FI der da mit macht.

http://www.epa-antriebe.de/53235596f01393d37/53235596f0139973b/53235597c31209002/index.html


----------



## maxi (2 August 2006)

Ja, immer so schwer mit so kleinichkeiten habe.
Währ ich nur nicht Meister geworden sondern Ingenieur, dann hätte ich davon meine Ruhe 



Die FU hatte ich schon mal getestet,
die Flogen leider genauso,
hatte aber auch einen Ableitsrom von 123mA.

-
Die kleien FU`s machen meist 13mA und ein Netzfilter 9mA.
Ein normaler FI kann bei 15mA auslösen. Diese da in den Link bei 30mA.

Ist der FU schon etwa grösser geht es da schnell mit den Strömen nach oben. Habe da teils Netzfilter mit 53mA.

Der ganz tolle FI Killer ist dann noch die Induktive Verschiebung durch Motoren und Spulen.

Frag mich eh was die an einen geerdenten Exponat einen FI brauchen.
Wenn da ein Kurzschluss ist pfeffert es eh wegen Überlast der Leitung die Sicherung raus.
Die ganzen Bedienpannels, Taster etc. sind ohnehin bei uns immer mit 12V, 13,8V bzw. 24V angesteuert und die ganze Anlage bekommt Schutzleiter und Isolationsmessung vor der Inbetriebnahme von mir.


----------



## maxi (2 August 2006)

Habe noch vergssen,
das eigentliche Problem sind ja nicht die Taktfreqeunzen, sondern die Y Kondensatoren.


----------



## Suschi-S7 (2 August 2006)

so wie ich das verstanden habe, haben die 30mA nichts mit dem FU zu tun. Der FI scheint in der Lage zu sein zwischen dem Ableitstrom der FU´s und einem Fehlerstrom zu unterscheiden.


----------



## maxi (2 August 2006)

Nicht ganz,
Bis 100Hz wird ganz normal auf 30mA Reagiert.
(Bzw. 10-15mA, meist 15-18mA)
Bis 10kHz steigt dann die Fehlerstromauslösung auf 300mA an.
(Sind dann meist 180mA effektiv wo es auslöst)

Freqeunzumrichter haben oft eine Takt mit 8Khz gegen Erde. Diesen können diese FU`s ausblenden.
Jedoch sind in den Netzfiltern der FU Y-Kondensatoren eingebaut, meist in 2 Syetemen. Einmal um das Kabel zum Morot EMV entstören und einmal um die Zuleitung zu entsören.

Habe auch schon mal aus FU`s die Kondensatoren ausgebaut. Das geht mal bei einen einzelen kleinen FU mit kleinen Motor und 1-2 merter Leitung.
Jedoch bei mehreren Grossen FU`s mit grossen Motoren udn 10-20m Anschlussleitung müsste man dann Angst haben das mal ein Flieger wegen Totalausfall der Elektrik auf die Halle kracht (bissel übertriben).
Auf Messen bedanken sich danna uch sicher alledas keinerlei Funk, Handys, pc`s mehr gehen *smiles* (Würden sich gut in einer Halle die Stände der Konkurenz sabotoeren lassen *fg*)

Das ist jezt die Funktion und meiner Erfahrungen dazu. Kann sein das ich etwas nicht weiss oder falsch ist.


----------



## nade (3 August 2006)

maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen euch,
> wollte mal die Messeprofis unter euch fragen wie ihr das auf Messen löst.
> 
> Habe eben die VDE durchwälzt aber nichts explizietes gefunden was auf Messen zutrifft. Bin nun unsicher ob man bei Exponaten auf MEssen einen FI benötigt oder nicht.


Hallo auch
Also habe mit Messen in der VDE auch nichts genaues gefunden, würd aber zu tendieren wenn möglich das Ausstellungsstück welches durch zu großen Ableitstrom einen Fi der dadurch Ausgelöst wird weg zu lassen oder gegen einen der höhere Auslöseströme brauch zu tauschen.
Da ja selbst die Schaltschranktür Geerdet ist, keine Steckverbindung danach ist, ist da aus meiner sicht auch keine gefährliche Berührungsspannung zu erwarten.
Aber halt weiß auch nichts Genaueres wo evtl wer was Wissen könnte währe bei Voltimum einer im Expertenrat.
http;//www.voltimum.de Registrierung kostenlos und keine Firma nötig.


----------



## Suschi-S7 (3 August 2006)

nade schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja selbst die Schaltschranktür Geerdet ist, keine Steckverbindung danach ist, ist da aus meiner sicht auch keine gefährliche Berührungsspannung zu erwarten.



Ob das dem TÜV standhält


----------



## nade (3 August 2006)

Weniger dem TÜV als denen das das Gehäuse/Schaltschrank unter 10KV steht *rofl*
Nein Spaß bei Seite, es ist ja wie vorgeschrieben alles Metallische an der Ausstellungsanlage Geerdet, von daher ist wenns wegen Brandschutz sein sollte bestimmt darüber wegsehbar das der Fi entsprechend "größer" ausgelegt wird. zb ein 500mA Fi.
Was bestimmt das Ausstellungsstück nicht auf den Fi am Ausstellungsplatz sich auswirken lassen würde währe im Anschlusskasten der Anlage die klassische Nullung.*duck* ich weiß nicht zulässig, aber würde Ableitströme auf den Neutralleiter zurück führen und erst in dem Ausstellungsstück die wirkung des Fi´s außer Kraft setzen.
Aber da ja nur ein Handwerker der zu viel von der "alten" Kraudarei eines Seniorcheffes mitbekommen und Teils übernommen hat..Ganz getreu dem Motto egal wie die Sach muß nur Funktioniere.

Weilderweil ich auch nicht 100%iges weiß hab ich den Link zu Voltimum reingesetzt, da das ein oder andere da zu finden ist oder halt Erfragbar ist bei denen ihren Eggschberdde.
Was mir dazu aber noch einfällt Google oder halt mal bei den Hersteller anfragen was evtl machbar ist um den problemen aus dem weg zu gehen.


----------

